# Headlight removal without taking of bumper?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm sure I read somewhere on the forum before that it was possible to remove the headlights from the TT without removing the bumper!  (or was this one of those I wish moments!) does anyone know if this is possible? Is so does anyone have a how to?

G


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think it's possible


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Adam-tt, must have been one if those moments! Wishful thinking :lol: 
Bumper off it is then


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I know Graham (Love_iTT) has this technique perfected so contact him mate


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't think it is wishful thinking.........unless I have imagined reading it too! :lol:

I'd hang fire on removing the bumper, just yet!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

It not impossible iv seen it too and asked about it, but dont think I really got an answer, id love to know tho


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, looks like there is a glimmer of hope  I'll pm Graham and see if he will part with the method !

Thanks again

Gogs


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

A how to, would be nice


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes its possible. - As James will know when WAS did his DRL's and did mine last weekend.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tritium said:


> Yes its possible. - As James will know when WAS did his DRL's and did mine last weekend.


I'm puzzled now mate :lol: I spoke to Was at the time about this and I'm pretty sure he removes the whole bumper to get the lights out albeit one side at a time.

Graham's technique I seem to remember involves taking off the top fixings and just lostening the others and then pulling it forward and down but I'm sure he will be about in the next few days to confirm.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

jamman said:


> Tritium said:
> 
> 
> > Yes its possible. - As James will know when WAS did his DRL's and did mine last weekend.
> ...


I guess its a matter of definition mate! When I was there he (Was) kept the bumper on but as you imply removed the top mouldings and fixings per side to remove each headlight in turn. My point is that you dont need to drop the whole thing off.

As in:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Same as Tritium, i had to remove one eye to get to the first hose to the intercooler - just loosened the bumper and what a dog of a job getting in there..... but it is possible


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I tried this a few months back. Whether you take the whole thing off or just loosen one side at a time, the biggest pita is getting at the 10mm nuts inside the wheel arches, you'll need a wobble bar to get in there I expect. If you don't have this, they're not coming out more than 1/3 of the way, even with the top of the bumper loosened.
That was my experience.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Thinking of trying to just loosen the top of the bumper to get the lights out to do my Angel Eyes. Kaz says it can be done just by taking the front plastic off the light, but most people seem to disagree. If they could be taken out without taking the whole bumper off...great success.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried and failed just taking the glass off. As you can get to the headlight screws easily, as two on the top and one through the grill. But the headlight will not move. As its got a bit on the side you have to wiggle out, and you can only do this with the bumper off imo.

Its not bad getting the bumper off anyway, well a few hours first time, but not that difficult really.

Getting it back on and sitting right, with the stupid headlight washer things is a tad tricky with one person. But get your missus or a mate to give you a hand for two mins doing it.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

What happened when you tried to just take the plastic off Chris?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Could not get to the lower clips that hold the lense on, well not well enough that I felt confident I could get them back on there lol

Headlight itself did move, just not that much. A few have done it successfully though. But as I said, it ain't that hard just removing the whole bumper anyway. Sounds a pain, well it is a pain but not that bad ;.)


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I was hoping the Angel Eyes job would work out to be a quick and cheap one. It is beginning to look like a relatively cheap one...but a pain in the arse :lol:

What's your thoughts on the idea of just loosening the bumper to give you enough room?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

You still have to get to all the screws etc, so why just loosen it? May as well just pull it off and then support it on either your feet, or the floor with a towel or something on. Then you don't have to take all the headlight cleaning crap out. Although may rip all mine out now anyway lol


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

Haha :lol: I am undecided what to do now, in the name of simply not being arsed I may end up buying the stuff for the angel eyes and never doing them :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I know the feeling MUFC, I ordered the angel eyes today in the hope that a quick way to remove the headlights was possible, dosent look like that's going to be the case [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll study the bumper removal guide as although it's going to be a pain in rear at least it will be done correctly, still hoping someone posts a how to before I get to the job in hand!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Gogs, Just to give you some encouragement. 
Was got to the lamps with skill, easily when he did my DRL's. - OK he's done it a few times now, but it IS achievable. No ramps, jack etc., just turning the road wheels to lock so the side your on is open. If you look at my pic then the bumper was as you see it, not resting on anything or in need of support.
Opening the headlamps needs a decent hot air gun to loosen the glue. Not too hot or the glue goes gooey and might not re-set. Also make sure you 'sweep' all the glue ( its like putty by this stage) back into the recess before you replace the lens; so there is a fillet to squash up on reseating the lens. Don't forget the clips either.
Oh, and one final thing don't be tempted to clean the inside of the lens. It might look clean when you do it but back in place there will be that streak you missed. Good luck mate....

( All credit to Was for letting me look over his shoulder whilst doing all this!)


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

It is extremely off putting Gogs! Annoyingly, as the angel eyes look absolutely nuts on the TTs. I guess at some point I will probably do it, but like you, I will continue to read through stuff until I decide on the easiest way! :lol:


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a copy of the Bentley Service manual. IF I can get near a scanner I could try and scan the relevant page ( 63-1 and 63-2 for reference) and post it if that helps. 
I think its self explanatory when you are in front of the car..  
Just moved house in the last month so Pc stuff is all over the house :lol: But my wife works in the local library and might be able to scan it for me. Let me know guys if this would help you...


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Im sure there will be someone near you able to give you a hand? Always easier when you have done it before


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tritium said:


> I have a copy of the Bentley Service manual. IF I can get near a scanner I could try and scan the relevant page ( 63-1 and 63-2 for reference) and post it if that helps.
> I think its self explanatory when you are in front of the car..
> Just moved house in the last month so Pc stuff is all over the house :lol: But my wife works in the local library and might be able to scan it for me. Let me know guys if this would help you...


Tritium that would be fantastic, either post it up or I can give you my email, I had wanted WAS DRL's , the angel eyes should be here by the weekend, haven't got the mounts yet, sent a pm to hhh who i understand does them but have not heard back, would really like the mounts before I start messing around, will have a good nose around the bumper thus weekend and if it stays dry and I feel confident may give it a go :roll:

Thanks

G


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

OK Gogs will do my best. PM me an email address and I will try before the weekend ( I work night shift at weekends)
Don't want to forum post it as its really copyright material and might be frowned upon....
I think 'er in doors is at work Thursday. She had some flowers from me today so she owes me! :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tritium said:


> OK Gogs will do my best. PM me an email address and I will try before the weekend ( I work night shift at weekends)
> Don't want to forum post it as its really copyright material and might be frowned upon....
> I think 'er in doors is at work Thursday. She had some flowers from me today so she owes me! :lol:


Thanks mate, PM sent


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT :lol: :lol:

Whilst it is a bit of a faff, it is a job easily done in a morning if you have the right tools, just make sure you research the location of all of the relevant bolts first (Wak's site is what I used) then the night before get the car up on axle stands with the wheels off and that will make it easier to just get cracking the next morning.


























It is one of those mods, for me, that equates to more than the sum of its parts 

Get it done you work shy slackers :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

It's not hard, just take your time, the ones inside the wing are a pain, but anyone can do it.

Bumper doesn't come off, just loosen each side at a time. Depending how long the angel eye bit takes, might take more than a day if you're slow...


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello, what size angel eye rings are required for this conversion?.

Thanks


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

100mm rings are needed mate.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers 

Ps how do I go about fitting them?, is it easy or difficult!.

Thanks again


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

If you have a quick read through this whole thread mate, it more or less explains it. I would class it as relatively difficult, this is the reason I am delaying doing the mod! :lol: You need to take the whole front bumper off to get the light units out to fit the Angel Eyes and then wire them up appropriately. Kaz did his without taking the bumper off and simply heating the headlights and softening the adhesive sealing them. This isn't generally advised by most of the guys on here as it is then hard to reseal it correctly. Kaz seems to have nailed it though!

You can decide whether it is easy or difficult now! I will do it, just whenever I can be arsed haha.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Last of the parts required for this mod arrived today, angel eyes from Ireland yesterday and the mounts from hhh today, I can't thank hhh enough for his help with theses mounts and for providing a cracking instruction guide on how to mount it all, also a big thanks to Tritium for helping me out with the how to on the bumper removal, I just need a dry weekend to give this a go, fingers crossed this weekend will be good, I'll try to remember to take pics etc if I get the weather :x


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

I couldn't get the mounts from Rob!! He did a thread saying he couldn't do them any more, so I will be waiting for that. Were the LEDs off that funny named Irish site mate? I am trying to find ones that are a nice bluey white, the ones on there look very pure white to me. I also have a big thing about quality of LEDs, at 20euro I would want them to be decent!

Keep us posted!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

MUFC.TT said:


> I couldn't get the mounts from Rob!! He did a thread saying he couldn't do them any more, so I will be waiting for that. Were the LEDs off that funny named Irish site mate? I am trying to find ones that are a nice bluey white, the ones on there look very pure white to me. I also have a big thing about quality of LEDs, at 20euro I would want them to be decent!
> 
> Keep us posted!


Hi,

Yeah bought the LED's from fervidus currus as recomended by hhh, looked blueish on the website,they are a bit more expensive than the ones on ebay etc but I thought I only want to be doing this the once so I was happy to go with hhh's recomendation, look decent enough quality, havent had them lit up yet.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

When you get them lit up, will you report back on the colour Gogs? Also, I seem to always come across LEDs flickering! Hope these don't display the same poor quality! Like you, I could only be arsed doing this job once!


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

......................


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

MUFC.TT said:


> If you have a quick read through this whole thread mate, it more or less explains it. I would class it as relatively difficult, this is the reason I am delaying doing the mod! :lol: You need to take the whole front bumper off to get the light units out to fit the Angel Eyes and then wire them up appropriately. Kaz did his without taking the bumper off and simply heating the headlights and softening the adhesive sealing them. This isn't generally advised by most of the guys on here as it is then hard to reseal it correctly. Kaz seems to have nailed it though!
> 
> You can decide whether it is easy or difficult now! I will do it, just whenever I can be arsed haha.


:lol: ... I had the bumper off a couple of weeks ago to fit my front mount inter cooler on and had to modify the bumper so the bumper refitted correctly and that was hard  
I also know for a fact that this is the only way to get them damn headlights out as there are 3 nuts holding the bumper on from behind the wheel arches that hold each side of the bumper to the wings!, and the torx bolts on the top of the slam panel UNLESS you remove the 3 nuts and torx bolts and leave one side on then slightly move away the bumper which is more or less the same thing as taking it off in the first instance!... why are people so lazy f sakes


----------

